
Ask HN: How do you make the most of default methods? - FailMore
Hi HN,<p>I am learning to program and for each core class (e.g. array, string, integer, etc...) there are so many methods. I seem to solve problems well, but perhaps I don&#x27;t make the most of the methods available to me. I was wondering how you overcome this gap? Or if it is not essential?<p>Thank you.
======
PaulHoule
Here is what I do.

For many programming languages and frameworks (e.g. Python, Java, Spring,
Apache Maven, ...) the official manual is really good.

I read the manual over and over again (e.g. when I am riding the bus, spinning
at the gym, ...) and always use the official manual to look things up. I avoid
looking things up in Google or in Stack Overflow because this leads to junky
content marketing sites, wrong answers, etc.

Some tools don't have good official docs and you need a different strategy.
For instance the official Clojure docs are not that good, plus most people
need some special help to get their heads around immutability. In that case
get Rich Hickey's book.

